# what is it



## linnrg (Nov 12, 2020)

Until today I had never seen one.  I am sure some of you who live where these are used will know.  Let the guessing begin.  And I am not talking about the orange thing


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Alaskan heated porta potty?


----------



## classicT (Nov 12, 2020)

That is a Hard Hat Hy-Lo smudge pot.

Smudge pots (Wiki Linked) are used to prevent frost in orchards and vineyards.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Darn! I thought I won something?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2020)

Tree warmer


----------



## linnrg (Nov 12, 2020)

Love the picture of it burning.  Sorry PCinspector1 no prize today - but you probably should because Alaska Port o Potty's can be a cold pain in the &*( !  I will pass along your suggestion.

crazy thing is the contractor was saying he might use it in the building.  Having been around diesel burners over the years I can't imagine the headache this could give out.  Brings back the bad memories of being stuck snowed in on a mountain on a remote drill site where we ran the real big diesel ones 24 hours a day.  And certainly if left in a closed building could have a buildup of CO.

Been on quite a few jobsites that kept a burn barrel going just so the workers could go get warmed up - maybe for that outside.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 13, 2020)

I remember the days they would use kerosene fired salamanders inside buildings under construction.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 13, 2020)

A couple years ago I saw some tamales being warmed up by one of those salamander heaters, It works!


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> A couple years ago I saw some tamales being warmed up by one of those salamander heaters, It works!



Were they good??


----------



## linnrg (Nov 13, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> I remember the days they would use kerosene fired salamanders inside buildings under construction.


we still have them but most are diesel with electric fans.  Went to a tented site that was running one and it was a small slab on grade but just a few minutes into the inspection I had that killer headache.  I own one that I have kept for years because I have had to tent over a vehicle or two over the years to get them started at 40 below.  I used to plow with my four wheeler and a couple of years ago it was frozen in about 4" of ice.  I pulled the heater out but had to repair it as the fuel lines have a tendency to rot out.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> A couple years ago I saw some tamales being warmed up by one of those salamander heaters, It works!





cda said:


> Were they good??


They smelled great! 

They turned a plastic milk create upside down and placed the tamales wrapped in foil on the create. They didn't offer me any, me being a gringo or Inspector I suspect,  I couldn't accept one anyway, being an inspector.. you know! 

I was called out to do a re-roof inspection and I went to the front door the gentleman invited me in to go to the backyard and said "You want one of those oranges on the table, just got them in from Texas!" I said they look great but sorry, "I can't except them!" I went out to the backyard, went around to both sides came back inside and looked at the front elevation, drove back to City Hall, and in the back seat there was four oranges... Now what do yah do? 

I took them into the office and gave them to the Chief...Was that wrong? 

Next time I'll lock the car, 
I guess


----------



## Norcal (Dec 6, 2020)

Have not seen smudge pots here in CA in decades, by sometimes in the 1970's they were gone because of air quality regs, sometimes would see one as a shop heater.


----------

